# Auto Tauschbörse



## Bankchar (2. Februar 2008)

Huhu

 ich suche eine gute Auto Tauschbörse im Internet. Hab natürlich schon google benutzt aber nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden. Kennt ihr vllt gute Seiten ?? Wäre wirklich nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

AutoScout24


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Mh.. cool. Autos kann man ja auch raubkopieren  *g*


Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mir jemanden schnappen der Ahnung von Autos hat, zu verschiedenen Garagisten fahren und da ne Karre aussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. Februar 2008)

Ist ja net für mich ^^ Sollte so eine Seite für einen bekannten suchen. Hat sich aber schon erledigt. Und bei AutoScout24 kann man glaub ich nur verkaufen und kaufen, also hab da nix mit tauschen gesehen. Naja trotzdem danke^^

kann ruhig geclosed werden.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

autos tauschen?
o.O


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> autos tauschen?



Wenn man genug Geld hat, warum nicht?


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> autos tauschen?
> o.O


die werden dann behandelt wie Yu-Gi-OH karten^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> die werden dann behandelt wie Yu-Gi-OH karten^^




wirft man dann auch um die?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jap ;D

naja eher pokemon karten xD
bmw du bist drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 setzte deine sonder fähigkeit ein .. benzin verschwenden xD

Also auto tauschen hab ich auch noch nie gehört .. verkaufen/kaufen ist nur eine geld sache aber 2 autos sind selten gleich viel wert ;D


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

ich geb dir den opel astra und den renau twingo für den ford fiesta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

